# Where are all the kentucky dart frog people I know you are out their !



## Brien

Hey Im from bowling green and I only know one other person from kentucky that like dendrobates and hes here in bowling green so where are you all located and maybe a little infomation about yourselfs perhapes, do you all breed your darts, what do you all do for a living, what darts do you all have maybe some pictures thanks maybe we could meet up !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Catfur

*Re: Where are all the kentucky dart frog people I know you are out their !!!!!!!!!!!!*

A good place to start would be in the Regional Groups forum, where I am moving this...


----------



## Brien

*Re: Where are all the kentucky dart frog people I know you are out their !!!!!!!!!!!!*

are you from kentucky


----------



## jig1

*Re: Where are all the kentucky dart frog people I know you are out their !!!!!!!!!!!!*

I lived in bowling green ky but moved out to cali


----------



## Brien

*Re: Where are all the kentucky dart frog people I know you are out their !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Why would you go and do that ?


----------



## jig1

*Re: Where are all the kentucky dart frog people I know you are out their !!!!!!!!!!!!*

my girlfriend


----------



## zerelli

*Re: Where are all the kentucky dart frog people I know you are out their !!!!!!!!!!!!*

My dad lives in Bowling Green, but I am up near Louisville in southern Indiana. I would love to start a club up here. I only get to Bowling Green about 4 or 5 times a year.


----------



## Brien

*Re: Where are all the kentucky dart frog people I know you are out their !!!!!!!!!!!!*

I go to the shepardsville show all the time and and mac is normally their.


----------



## spottedcircus

*Re: Where are all the kentucky dart frog people I know you are out their !!!!!!!!!!!!*

I'm in s. Central Indiana near bloomington. Newish to the hobby but am quick becoming an addict. I would love a group to meet with too!


----------



## Brien

*Re: Where are all the kentucky dart frog people I know you are out their !!!!!!!!!!!!*

well why dont we set something up we could maybe just meet in shepardsville because that seems to be in the middle for all of us.


----------



## chinoanoah

*Re: Where are all the kentucky dart frog people I know you are out their !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Let me in on this!


----------



## dj98ram

*Re: Where are all the kentucky dart frog people I know you are out their !!!!!!!!!!!!*

I'm also in Louisville. If you guys get something going let me know.


----------



## i_am_bedford_falls

*Re: Where are all the kentucky dart frog people I know you are out their !!!!!!!!!!!!*

I am from Northern Indiana, but am currently a graduate student at EKU in Richmond. I currently keep iquitos vents, nominant imitator, cobalt tincs, and bastimentos pumilio.

Shepardsville is a couple hour drive, but I would be willing to meet.


----------



## Brien

*Re: Where are all the kentucky dart frog people I know you are out their !!!!!!!!!!!!*

We should definalty get something going me and Noah feel all alone lol let me hear your opinionS


----------



## Darmon

*Re: Where are all the kentucky dart frog people I know you are out their !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Small world im also a student at EKU.


----------



## Brien

*Re: Where are all the kentucky dart frog people I know you are out their !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Wku is better lol I'm just kidding


----------



## dj98ram

*Re: Where are all the kentucky dart frog people I know you are out their !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Are you guys wanting to rotate meeting at someone's house, or would you rather have a neutral place to meet?


----------



## Brien

*Re: Where are all the kentucky dart frog people I know you are out their !!!!!!!!!!!!*

It doesnt really matter to me as long as its not forever a way


----------



## false_ideals

*Re: Where are all the kentucky dart frog people I know you are out their !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Head back a little south and you can include some Nashville folks. There's a few people here that have also frequented this board that are in Nashville.


----------



## Brien

*Re: Where are all the kentucky dart frog people I know you are out their !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Okay I live in Bowling green Kentucky so does Noah, louisville is about 1 hour 30 minutes away depending on what part and Nashville is only 55 miles from me. We could do whatever you all want just everyone put you info in on it.


----------



## MedicalGirl

*Re: Where are all the kentucky dart frog people I know you are out their !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hello! I'm a med student in Louisville


----------



## i_am_bedford_falls

*Re: Where are all the kentucky dart frog people I know you are out their !!!!!!!!!!!!*

It sounds like it would be perfect to triangulate somewhere between Louisville, Bowling Green, and Lexington. I think including some Nashville froggers would be great. Any ideas?


----------



## Brien

*Re: Where are all the kentucky dart frog people I know you are out their !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Bowling green is in the middle of all of those it would be awesome if their was that cave city show everymonth bc that right in the middle for everyone


----------



## dj98ram

*Re: Where are all the kentucky dart frog people I know you are out their !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Depending on when we decide to do something I could certainly drive to any of the mentioned areas. It may come down to having an actual place to meet.


----------



## Brien

What days are good for you all


----------



## dj98ram

Weekends are best for me.


----------



## macspoison

I'm in C-bus but I'd be willing to help or come down now and again! I'm friends with Jarrod, the guy that runs the monthly Shepardsville show in KY. I'm positive that if you guys did something on that day I could get you in for cheap or even free. Just a back up idea if the "@ someones house" plan falls through!

Its good to see this region get together! I could add about 10 names if you guys do put something together.
Mac


----------



## jsh21

I live in Louisville and would be interested in attending a meeting somewhere in KY. It seems there are several people in the Louisville area who are interested in attending. If we have a meeting in Bowling Green, or anywhere outside of Louisville, we should try to organize a car pool from Louisville (if anyone is interested).


----------



## Brien

I wish they had that cave city show every month that would be perfect because it close to about an hour from everyone and the nashville guys could come too.


----------



## Brien

how many people live in nashville are interested?


----------



## EPI

Count me in on this one, where ever you all want to meet...I am close to Shephersville and Louisville!


----------



## i_am_bedford_falls

I'm open most weekends throughout the spring. I've never been to any reptile shows in KY, so I can't speak for how amphibians are represented there. I'm willing to carpool with others from Richmond/Lexington area. It would be great to go to someone's house who has a large collection.


----------



## kylerimb

i'm planning on being at the january 24th show in shepardsville. coming from lexington.


----------



## sam8772

Meeting at someones house seems kinda iffy, however I work at a hotel here in Louisville, and I think I probably could pull some strings to get a meeting room for everyone to gather in. Even though I am really green to the hobby I would be happy to grab this by the horns and see what we can put together. Maybe this is not what everyone is thinking, but it might be a great place to start. Any thoughts send me a PM


----------



## chinoanoah

sam8772 said:


> Meeting at someones house seems kinda iffy, however I work at a hotel here in Louisville, and I think I probably could pull some strings to get a meeting room for everyone to gather in. Even though I am really green to the hobby I would be happy to grab this by the horns and see what we can put together. Maybe this is not what everyone is thinking, but it might be a great place to start. Any thoughts send me a PM



Sounds pretty cool to me.


----------



## i_am_bedford_falls

I also agree. That would be a great situation if we could have a significant amount of frogs/plants/supplies to bring to trade of sell.


----------



## Brien

yea that would be great if we could get closer south we could include some nashville guys but its up to you all


----------



## sam8772

Well I have some contacts in E-Town and Horse Cave, Assuming they have meeting space I might be able to swing something down there. If you really wanted a good amount of supplies I think Mac should be involved for sure. Even though I do not know him, I have been told by the owner of my LFS that he is the local Kentucky "Expert". So Mac, if your out there, are you interested in coming to a gathering to sell frogs and supplies to the locals?


----------



## Brien

I know mac he's awesome also I might be able to get another buddy together also and it could be bigger I send mac an email today


----------



## kylerimb

it's my understanding that he'll be at the jan 24th shep show. so if you don't talk to him before then. think it's free admission this month too.

i'm just hoping he holds onto a couple bl vents for me. *wink *wink


----------



## false_ideals

Where can I get info on this Shephardsville show? Is it something that happens regularly? It's a little far for me, but nonetheless it's something that may work out that I could come up for.

thanks


----------



## Brien

Yes its regular it occurs the 3rd Sunday of every month and I talked to Mac and he said he would like to meet with us when we get it together. I think that we should maybe meet every other month more south to include the TN people and we can always meet at the Shep show the month that we dont meet, what do you all think.


----------



## kylerimb

Paroquet Springs Conference Centre 
395 Paroquet Springs Drive 
Shepherdsville, KY 40165

Exit 117 off I-65 just 20 minutes south of downtown Louisville.

Turn left at the McDonald's Restaurant intersection, we are located next to Country Inn & Suites. 

granted, these directions are for those coming from the north. i assume it would be the same exit # coming from the south.

Patrick

my work schedule has me working every other weekend, so that will effect my chances of attending.


----------



## sam8772

So I checked out the very limited places in horse cave and e-town... and things don't look so good. However, I did find a place here in Louisville that would fit the bill for a small gathering. It would probably be best for everyone who is interested to PM me so I can get a count on how many would like to attend. I know the Shepardsville show is at the end of this month so we could just gather there for a first get together. I would like to set a date sometime around the 19-21 or 26-28 of Feb. But I need everyone to get with me. So if you are really interested in having a Kentucky Dart Frog gathering please PM me your E-mail Address so I can start getting a list together.


----------



## dj98ram

For those that haven't been to the Shepherdsville show, keep in mind that it is a more reptile oriented show. Mac has typically been the only frog guy there, but lately he has had Brian vending for him because it hasn't been profitable enough for him to come with all the other shows he's doing. I'm not saying we can't meet there, just making sure expectations are set appropriately.

I can certainly meet there each month since I'm usually there anyway. That might be as far south as I would be willing to go though, especially if I'm bringing frogs with me.


----------



## kylerimb

so, any of you all going to be at the show this weekend? i'm going, but i'll be there pretty early. i've got to be back in lexington by 130 or so to get to an appointment.


----------



## dj98ram

I'll be there early as well.


----------



## macspoison

I will be there even though I'm suffering from "low stock itus" horrible thing...

Anyone have anything to trade?
If you do email me!
[email protected]

I may bring some tads and a few other things as well.
Mac


----------



## chinoanoah

Will you be bringing any vents? I may be able to come up.


----------



## Brien

Yea Noah their will be some


----------



## chinoanoah

Brien, are you going up there?


----------



## Brien

Yep I am planning on it


----------



## Darmon

Have any of you been to the Lexington Reptile Expo? Are there any dart frog vendors to speak of? Here is a url if you have never seen it Home


----------



## macspoison

I will be bringing around 12 vents. A few thumbs, may bring a few pumilio. 

The Lexington show is new, I told him from the beginning that I would NOT be interested in vending it. 

Jarrod, who runs the Shep show is a good guy and puts a lot into the 2 two shows that are going on in KY. I'm going to continue supporting him. 

I've been told the other show has like 7 vendors. 2-3 of which will have rabbits and rhodents. Oh.. And a cricket vendor. I know of only 2 reptile vendors doing the show. Neither will have frogs.
Mac


----------



## chinoanoah

Hold some vents for me!


----------



## jsh21

Are there any plans of having a meeting for KY frog people at the Shephardsville show? I saw it was talked about a lot but nothing seemed for sure. Since most seem to be coming early maybe a group could meet for an early lunch or before the show for breakfast.


----------



## macspoison

Since there will be free admission AND they do cook food there, you may be able to sit at one of the several tables with chairs etc? 

Also, the pumilio are sold out.. I will have 8-10 vents. Those pre-sales..
Mac


----------



## Brien

Is anyone else going to have anything?


----------



## kylerimb

so, you all make it to the show? what'd ya pick up? wasn't a big purchase day for me. took mac a bunch of leaves, picked up a couple vents from him.


----------



## Brien

lol i went up there and was talking to Mac and some ppl think im a girl you pronounce my name just like Brian


----------



## chinoanoah

I went up there with Brien, I got a vent from Mac and also my first snake (normal corn). He's pretty cool.


----------



## kylerimb

yeah, i picked up a pastel ball python as well. was insane there though. was there early in the day and it was crazy.


----------



## dj98ram

I dropped off some Azureus froglets with Mac and picked up a female RETF. It looked like attendance was up a little bit from normal with the free admission. It would be nice to see that many people every month.


----------



## kylerimb

it has been announced that the show will be free for the next 2 shows as well. seems as though they haven't seen that much attendance in a while. it was insane trying to get around in there.



> Feb 21st and March 21st in Shepherdsville will both be FREE ADMISSION again


oh, and all the shows in morehead are free this year.


----------



## david.cravens

I take it talks of meetings have died out? Just some info on me I live in Richmond,KY (go to EKU) only darts I have are Leucs, and D. Arutus Capri, my main passion is Mantellas have Pulchra, betsileo, crocea, viridis, madagascariensis, expectata, and laevigata. Nice to see that there are several keepers in Richmond area.


----------



## Brien

I say we get a meeting together ?


----------



## david.cravens

Sounds good to me, do our own version of the herp society lol.


----------



## Brien

Yep just need everyone to join


----------



## kylerimb

i'm down, assuming i don't have to work.


----------



## david.cravens

Perhaps we can use this to organize and reach out to others?

Photos from Kentucky Frog Keepers | Facebook


----------



## matt allen

I live south west of nashville but I would be interested in meating. Just let me know who I give my information to.


----------



## david.cravens

So I don't know how many people use facebook but I did make a group for Ky Frog Keepers (yea I know broad but figured if I needed to I could edit and change, I don't know about you all but I do keep several other species besides darts lol) Anyways it has options for discussion and setting group events so perhaps it could be a good organizing tool. (link is in my sig)

I'm all for broadening the range to include TN, and IN. I really would like to be able to turn this into our own specialized club/group like how the Ky Herp Society or KY Reef Society does. Especially if we are able to arrange meetings at a location that could accommodate everyone. Nothing like sharing setup info, breeding success, hell even going out and doing photo collecting of native species (just photos to avoid legal issues in ky lol). 

Just food for thought, I'm all for this though.


----------



## Brien

It would be nice to meet up once a month or every other month I think it should be done


----------



## david.cravens

I agree but we need more than 4 people lol


----------



## est. 1983

I realize that this is an old thread...but since we are all from kentucky and surrounding areas I think I can ask for some help from you guys...I am in big trouble...My fruit fly cultures just stopped producing suddenly...So now I am left without fruit flies...I am lucky, because the pet store near my house has pinhead crickets on a regular basis...so i am able to feed my dart pinheads...but would love to get some cultures back into his diet as soon as possible...I live in louisville, so if anyone that live in or around louisville has a few extra cultures that they would be willing to sell me would be very much appreciated...


----------



## Brien

The best I could do is sell you some fresh started cultures but I live in bowling green


----------



## dj98ram

I'm in Louisville. Shoot me a PM and we can work something out.


----------



## newtzoo

Hey guys,
New to Kentucky (3 days) but I keep frogs and newts. Moved to Lexington to start grad school. Hope to meet up. Anyone going to be at the August east Kentucky reptile expo?


----------



## Brien

I always go to the show to stock back up on little stuff I need


----------



## kylerimb

i live in lexington, and will be at the show as well.


----------



## Brien

Anyone have anything for sale?


----------



## gturmindright

Just moved to Bowling Green. Hello everyone!


----------



## Brien

*Re: Where are all the Kentucky dart frog people I know you are out their !*

Noah and I live in Bowling Green. Are you currently keeping anything?


----------



## deboardfam

I live in Grayson, KY... about an hour out of lexington. Be looking for some more frogs here soon. I currently have cobalts but I am setting up another 2 tanks. 
PM me if any of you guys are around me and have frogs.


----------



## coraltastic

New frogger from richmond ky about 20 min from lex. have 1 cobalt rightnow and setting up a bigger tank and going to get some more.


----------



## deboardfam

See you made it coraltastic.. sweet on the cobalt.. why only one? What size tank?


----------



## gturmindright

I have a 0.0.4 group of SI anthonyi that are from 11-14 months old. I want to sell the group for 200. Comes with the 30 gallon plastic containers they're in. I would guess they're all female. If there isn't any buyers I'd like to trade some probably females for calling males. PM ME!


----------



## gturmindright

Anyone out there?


----------



## Brien

Yea I'm in bowling green


----------



## gturmindright

$150 obo. Buy these so I can turn my AC off when I'm at work.


----------



## coraltastic

is there anymore talk about the df meeting in ky? really would like to attend. would like to buy some broms localy if anyone has any.


----------



## Brien

I will ask around but everyone was iffy and not that enthusiastic about it. But I would like to set something up.


----------



## coraltastic

would like to meet some of uall i have been buying stuff from mac for the last 4 or so months at the lex reptile expo and really like the hobby and would really like to exspand. would like to talk to others in the hobby and see there tanks and get some ideas. if u get some hints on some broms let me know.


----------



## chinoanoah

If something happens, and I can go -- I'll go.


----------



## david.cravens

I think the logistics make a KY DF meeting hard, seems like we are spread throughout the state, makes getting together that much more difficult.


----------



## Moriko

Well, it is a little disheartening to see that this thread hasn't had any activity since 2011. I was really hoping to find some people in the Central Kentucky area who enjoy this hobby.

Here's to hoping that this bump will pull some of you out of hiding!


----------



## david.cravens

Sorry for bumping up such an old thread.

So I know I haven't been active on here for quite some time, not sure about everyone else. I am trying to revive a group page for us KY folks, hopefully it will help keep everyone in contact and help make a first group meeting in KY happen.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/126088257401864/


----------



## Jessa

I live in louisville currently and would love to meet up with some other people or keep in touch via emails and such with anyone locally... If you are around or close to the area send me a message!


----------



## david.cravens

Jessa said:


> I live in louisville currently and would love to meet up with some other people or keep in touch via emails and such with anyone locally... If you are around or close to the area send me a message!


I know you said send a message but I'm going to also post this just in case anybody else comes by. We've done some talking and might have some kind of get together later in the year once we can remove some of the weather variables that can mess up traffic. I'm also trying to gauge interest in a possible carpool up to the National Amphibian Expo in Indy. If you have facebook feel free join Kentucky Amphibian Keepers https://www.facebook.com/groups/126088257401864/. More active members may help keep it alive lol.


----------

